

Wikipedia Unblackout Bookmarklet - bkrausz

As much as I support the blackouts, I have already contacted my representatives (though I think all the ones in the bay area are anti-SOPA).  I think that earns me some Wikipedia time :).  Turns out their blackout is just some CSS/JS added to the page (was probably the easiest way to implement it).  This bookmarklet removes that (though it must be clicked on every page):<p><pre><code>  javascript:(function(){$('#mw-sopaOverlay').hide();$('#mw-page-base, #mw-head-base, #content, #mw-head, #mw-panel, #footer').show();}())
</code></pre>
Save that as a bookmark URL, click, and Wikipedia away on a non-mobile site.
======
kmm
Wouldn't it have been easier for them to redirect everything to a static black
page instead of overlaying this with fancy CSS magic? Not to mention the fact
that every page still gets loaded before the banner pops up, which is not only
visually jarring, but also puts completely unnecessary load on their servers.
Doesn't serving content cost money?

~~~
tete
This was intended. The explanation even mentioned that you should turn off
JavaScript or a mobile device if you really need Wikipedia.

------
popasmurf
Adapted:

    
    
      javascript:(function(){$('#mw-sopaOverlay').remove();$('div:hidden').show();}())

------
mhartl
This is a neat workaround, but you can just hit "escape" on any page to do the
same thing.

------
fluxon
Dang. Where was this on the 18th? I was checking HN all day.

